# Cardiologist & Vaping Saved her Life



## Hooked (11/8/20)

https://www.athra.org.au/blog/2020/08/10/how-kathryns-cardiologist-saved-her-life-with-vaping/
10 Aug. 2020

"I AM A 67 year-old retired teacher from Queensland. It was my CARDIOLOGIST who told me to vape nicotine, as it would never harm me. I am alive today because of vaping and I would like to share my story.

I started smoking at university when it was acceptable and no one really knew smoking was bad for you. Forty years later I was still smoking 2-3 packets a week. I wasn’t happy but quitting was impossible.

I tried every treatment but nothing worked. This included nicorettes, nicotine chewing gum, patches, and even reading Alan Carr’s book on quitting.

Being a primary school teacher I didn’t want students to take up smoking, but my ‘example’ was no example at all.

It was a health scare that changed everything for me. I started having an irregular heartbeat and it became worse over time.

Finally, I was sent to a cardiologist who performed an angiogram. The test showed a small blockage in one of the major arteries of my heart. At this stage it did not require a stent to bypass the blockage but it was certainly going to happen if I didn’t quit smoking.

When I came out of theatre, with my husband present, he informed me that I had a choice: quit smoking or die. In no uncertain terms, I was made aware of the damage I was doing to my heart.

He then went on to explain (or more like insist), that I should take up vaping and get the nicotine to put in the vape juice. He told me that the nicotine wouldn’t hurt my heart, that vaping was relatively safe, and it was the one way I could possibly save my heart – and ultimately, my life.

I put it off for a couple months, as I didn’t believe it would work. Finally, I realised I had to try. I visited a vape shop, where I was given what the doctor ordered.

I have not looked back. From the very beginning, vaping was enough. It’s been nearly two years since I had my last cigarette and my heart problems have settled down. My sense of taste has returned, I feel much better and can’t believe how much money I’m saving!

I can now look forward to many more years with my grandchildren and a healthier life.

People who say vaping is bad for you are ill-informed and have never been in my position. I am indebted to the cardiologist who was brave enough to suggest an alternative which worked and may have saved my life.

I am worried Mr Hunt will ban nicotine and I will be forced back to smoking. Please don’t let that happen."

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------

